# another usb flash drive issue

## xiber

First I should say I already have 2 external usb harddrives, an ipod and another 1GB usb flash drive which work perfectly.  But I couldn't pass up a deal so I bought a new 1GB flash drive (Patriot Xporter) for $30.  Unfortunately, when I plug it in I only get the following:

dmesg:

```
usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

  Vendor:           Model: USB DISK Pro      Rev: PMAP

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 1965056 512-byte hdwr sectors (1006 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 1965056 512-byte hdwr sectors (1006 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:<6>sd 0:0:0:0: Device not ready.

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

sd 0:0:0:0: Device not ready.

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed.

sd 0:0:0:0: Device not ready.

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

  Vendor:           Model: USB DISK Pro      Rev: PMAP

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 0:0:0:1: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 0:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

so of course "fdisk /dev/sda" yields:

Unable to open /dev/sda

the rest of my info:

```
uname -a:

Linux alchemist 2.6.15-gentoo-r1-amd-lite.024 #1 PREEMPT Tue Apr 11 15:51:20 PDT 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) GNU/Linux

lsusb -t:

Bus#  3

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x0000 Product 0x0000

  `-Dev#   2 Vendor 0x13fe Product 0x1a21

Bus#  2

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x0000 Product 0x0000

Bus#  1

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x0000 Product 0x0000

udevinfo -a -p `udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sda`

  ...

  looking at device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb3/3-2':

    ID=="3-2"

    BUS=="usb"

    DRIVER=="usb"

    SYSFS{configuration}==""

    SYSFS{serial}=="0764042C07CD"

    SYSFS{product}=="USB DISK Pro    "

    SYSFS{manufacturer}=="        "

    SYSFS{maxchild}=="0"

    SYSFS{version}==" 2.00"

    SYSFS{devnum}=="2"

    SYSFS{speed}=="480"

    SYSFS{bMaxPacketSize0}=="64"

    SYSFS{bNumConfigurations}=="1"

    SYSFS{bDeviceProtocol}=="00"

    SYSFS{bDeviceSubClass}=="00"

    SYSFS{bDeviceClass}=="00"

    SYSFS{bcdDevice}=="0100"

    SYSFS{idProduct}=="1a21"

    SYSFS{idVendor}=="13fe"

    SYSFS{bMaxPower}=="200mA"

    SYSFS{bmAttributes}=="80"

    SYSFS{bConfigurationValue}=="1"

    SYSFS{bNumInterfaces}==" 1"

    ...

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SCSI | grep -v '#'

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

also

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y
```

I'm guessing it may be a partition table issue which I can't solve with fdisk.  Any thoughts?

----------

## desultory

Have you tried to use ths drive with another machine?

----------

## TerranAce007

If you can, reformat the drive under windows and see if that helps...

----------

## xiber

I've tried it under windows and it works.  There are actually two partitions, a very small one, (I forget how small but ~ 25mb) and a large one.  I don't see any thing strange, but...  I don't have a win partition tool (ie partition magic, etc) to examine the partition structure, so...

I tried it under my ubuntu machine as well, and the same "dmesg" results.  udev creates both sda and sdb when this drive is plugged in, but no sda1/sda2 or sdb1/sdb2.  Even with a screwed up partition table, I'd think I still should be able to use fdisk.

So, I've taken the easy way out,  :Laughing: , and bought a 1GB Corsair Voyager on sale for $7 more.  This one works perfectly.

----------

## TerranAce007

Well, under windows, can't you just go to My Computer, right click on the drive, and format it?

Does the drive have any security software that sets a password for windows? If so, that could be the problem...

----------

## xiber

Both viewable partitions are FAT16 and formating was the first thing I did.  What I want to find out is if there are any hidden partitions.  I might take a second look before I return it.

----------

## Obscenity

I've got a 512 model. I'm trying to make it work too.

This is what I've found: http://www.knowplace.org/pages/howtos/polhemus_patriot_tracker_linux_install.php, but I can't follow the instructions, becose they're unclear   :Confused: 

I formatted the drive under windows too, but it still does not work. 

dmesg:

```

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9

usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10

usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 11

usb 2-2: device not accepting address 11, error -110

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 12

usb 2-2: device not accepting address 12, error -110

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 13

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 13

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor:           Model: USB DISK Pro      Rev: PMAP

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 957440 512-byte hdwr sectors (490 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 957440 512-byte hdwr sectors (490 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:<6>sd 7:0:0:0: Device not ready.

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

sd 7:0:0:0: Device not ready.

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 13

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 14

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 14

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor:           Model: USB DISK Pro      Rev: PMAP

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 957440 512-byte hdwr sectors (490 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 957440 512-byte hdwr sectors (490 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:<6>sd 8:0:0:0: Device not ready.

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

sd 8:0:0:0: Device not ready.

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

uname -a

Linux illusion 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 #3 SMP Fri May 19 20:41:20 CEST 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ GNU/Linux

lsusb -t

Bus#  2

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x0000 Product 0x0000

  `-Dev#  14 Vendor 0x13fe Product 0x1a21

Bus#  1

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x0000 Product 0x0000

  `-Dev#   2 Vendor 0x03f0 Product 0x1504

----------

